
Natural Language Programming in Plain English - user_0x
https://osmosianplainenglishprogramming.blog/
======
scottporad
I've never seen anything like this before. Too bad is only Windows. I hope
there is a *nix version soon.

~~~
compressedgas
You can run it with Wine.

------
GerryRzeppa
Linux folks tell me it works with WINE.

